# Ginger, my newest doe kidded with a single doeling



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello! So I had bought Ginger in June, bred, due date unknown, she fooled me and ended up having this baby when I was pretty sure she wasn't going to - went out with my cup of applejuice to check on her in the AM of the 2nd and momma was in one corner of the stall like "what the eff!" and wet with straw stuck to it baby standing in the other.... Anyway - little single doeling is doing well, healthy and rambunctious... Hubby named her Cinnamon =) - Sad, no blue eye's or waddles like momma


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

*pictures of baby*

Oops - forgot to attach pictures - first is of mom Ginger - then Cinnamon


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 13, 2013)

The momma is cute and baby is adorable!!


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

There are both adorable


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats. Lovely Mom and Daughter


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A cutie pie for sure!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwww  Good job Ginger!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw how sweet! Brown eyes are cute too  Glad all are healthy, and congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Way to go Ginger!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

but that vanilla swirl makes up for no blue eyes! VERY cute!!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

lovinglife said:


> but that vanilla swirl makes up for no blue eyes! VERY cute!!!


Haha it looks like a river or stream!


----------



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Yea I noticed her swirl on her side - I was trying to come up with a name for that when I found out my husband actually named her himself - thought it was cute - usually not his thing and he was trying to stay with the spices.


----------

